# Buscando Bornes en Proteus



## Meta (Mar 13, 2009)

Hola:







Me gustaría saber el nombre del borne que muestra en la foro para buscar en el proteus.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Vick (Mar 13, 2009)

Esos bornes en inglés se llaman terminal block, en proteus talvez sean los marcados como TBLOCK, checalos...


----------



## Meta (Mar 14, 2009)

Muchas gracias.

De paso, me gustaría quitar o desactivar los puntos que se muestra en toda la pantalla donde yo hago mis esquemas eléctricos.

Saludo.


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 14, 2009)

View->Grid


----------



## Meta (Mar 14, 2009)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> View->Grid



Gracias.


----------



## Vick (Mar 14, 2009)

También hay un botón en la barra de herramientas que es un cuadradito con 9 puntos, si pones el cursor del mouse sobre el dice toggle grid, con el quitas o pones la rejilla de puntos cuando lo necesites...


----------



## anderneo (May 21, 2012)

quien tiene la libreria donde salga el tblock, por qeu he bajado un poco de librerias pero no salen


----------



## zaguita (Mar 7, 2016)

tienes que agregarlo a la carpeta libreria donde se instalo el proteus


----------

